# Are there a 2x2x2 optimal face or layer solver?



## oskarinmix (Jan 5, 2023)

Months ago, i saw a software that solves every single 2x2x2 face or layer from any colors, really usefull to practice building 1st layer or face to eg1 eg2. i remembered i saved the link but my computer died and i did not remember the software, any of you guys knows about it or something similar? thanks in advance/


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 5, 2023)

cstimer solves 2x2 faces.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 5, 2023)

ruffleduck said:


> cstimer solves 2x2 faces.


Share a screenshot as well, so that it is easier to discover this option from the drop down menu in cstimer.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 5, 2023)

http://cubegrass.appspot.com/2x2face


----------



## oskarinmix (Jan 5, 2023)

Cale S said:


> http://cubegrass.appspot.com/2x2face


thanks so much


----------

